# Once Bitten, Never Die



## Mouse (Dec 4, 2011)

Wicked East Press have just released _Once Bitten, Never Die_. 

Here's the blurb:

_Being bitten is never a pleasant experience. Sometimes things bite out  of fear, passion, or because they are very hungry. Whether they are  vampires in need of companionship, werewolves expanding or culling their  packs, or humans carrying diseases; these things bite with a purpose.  This collection offers 21 tasty tidbits and a 3 part novella for your  consumption. Authors serving up teeth include: Heidi Lengwenat, K. W.  Taylor, Steven Gepp, William Greer, George Wilhite, Edward Ahern, Rob E.  Boley, Jaimie Capelin, Ryan King, Suzanne Robb, Philip Roberts, Matt  Kurtz, E. J. Tett, Stephanie L. Morrell, Henry Snider, John X. Grey,  Milan Smith, Adam P. Lewis, Eric J. Guignard, Rebecca Snow, Quinn  Hernandez, and Tara Sayers._

The three part novella? That's by me. 







Check it out here.


----------



## J Riff (Dec 5, 2011)

Is there a mole or two in it?
Great cover.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Dec 5, 2011)

Hooray!  Congratulations, Mouse.


----------



## J-WO (Dec 5, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## thaddeus6th (Dec 5, 2011)

Congrats, Mouse


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Dec 5, 2011)

Good one, Mouse; well done.


----------



## Hex (Dec 5, 2011)

Congratulations, Mouse! What a brilliant cover (it'll give me nightmares). 

Are we allowed a blurb of the three part novella?


----------



## Boneman (Dec 5, 2011)

That's fantastic, Mouse! The 3 part novella sounds way more interesting than a tasty tidbit, any day. Well done, you.


----------



## The Judge (Dec 5, 2011)

Well done!


----------



## Ursa major (Dec 5, 2011)

Congratulations, Mouse.


----------



## Mouse (Dec 5, 2011)

Ta muchly all. 

Quite surprised they took my novella, seeing as it's the only one. I had to query too, as it was over the word limit. 

Hex... No.  Um... It's really three short stories which link together. So part one is about a girl who's boyfriend (a werewolf) manages to get her turned into a vampire. Part two is a sort of flashback about the boyfriend. Part three is about the vampire who turned the girl in part one and about how he's trying to get the girl to be evil.


----------



## alchemist (Dec 5, 2011)

Congratulations again, mouse. Your publications are flying these days!


----------



## Interference (Dec 5, 2011)

Well done, you are an inspiration


----------



## chrispenycate (Dec 5, 2011)

Cautiously hugs the rodential one (no, not out of fear of squashing her – she could tear me apart with one hand. I do not appreciate being torn apart).

Now will you admit that writing well is not a question of 'cleverness' in the prose, but getting onto paper (um, electrons?) what people actually want to read?


----------



## Timba (Dec 5, 2011)

Mouse, will there be an e-book version?


----------



## Vertigo (Dec 5, 2011)

Congrats Mouse!


----------



## Mouse (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks all!



chrispenycate said:


> Now will you admit that writing well is not a question of 'cleverness' in the prose, but getting onto paper (um, electrons?) what people actually want to read?



Maybe... 



Timba said:


> Mouse, will there be an e-book version?



I don't know for definite, but it looks like Wicked East have e-bookified their other books so I'd say it was a probability.


----------



## Timba (Dec 5, 2011)

That is good news because there is no bookshelfy room left.


----------



## Lilmizflashythang (Dec 6, 2011)

Congrats. Glad you made it.


----------

